# best black gi short sleeve



## ginny (Apr 17, 2009)

hi guys

i am looking for a good ninjutsu gi black that has short sleeves, and i can wear a black body glove underneath it. like a nike pro skin.

the gi i have seen are long sleeve. 

bj

ps i am in the uk

thanks guys


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 18, 2009)

Try an alterations shop.  I had my Kenpo gi sleeves shortened for a few bucks (american).  I can't imagine that it'd be much different on your side of the big water.  Good luck!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2009)

I roll my sleeves up when its warm, I also have a Gi the sleeves got torn off of... that said, most of the guys I know with short sleeve gi had them altered as SD metioned.  Bear in mind the lack of sleeves does tend to affect the practice of certain techniques.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,

What we think of as the traditional gi used in many Japanese martial arts is actually the under-kimono worn beneath the kimono proper in old Japan. Essentially, when training, the samurai would remove the expensive outer kimono, and train in the under layer (just above the idea of underwear, really). As a result, the proper measurements should have the sleeves ending just past the elbow, and the legs finishing mid-shin.

However, the Western practitioners have a tendenacy to prefer longer sleeves and leggings, so that is the common version found. Whenever I order a new gi, I always get it altered so the sleeves are at the traditional length (although, I admit I also prefer the longer legs and "flaps" at the bottom of the uwagi). Realistically, getting an existing gi altered, or getting an alteration done when you order one is probably the easiest and least expensive. If you are after one designed like that from the manufacturer, you will most likely need to order it straight from Japan, and you will find that the legs are considerably shorter as well.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 19, 2009)

Century sells sleeveless black gi. You could try them.


----------



## EWBell (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know, I think of sleeveless gi, and Cobra Kai seems to pop in my head.


----------



## ElfTengu (Apr 20, 2009)

Or in the UK, Bujinkan Tengu Dojo and Alfredo Castan. I am guessing that this young lady is training there.

Anyone got the link to that back garden training sequence?


----------



## Legendary Wolf (May 1, 2009)

Hello,

 Perhaps the "regular sleeve" Iaido dogi is what you are looking for? 

http://www.tozandoshop.com/Basic_Iaido_Gi_Regular_Sleeve_p/002-igb.htm


----------

